# NXT Summer Vacation - Pool Party Photos



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

awesome shoot lana paige and others 10/10


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

EMMA. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lana & Paige :banderas


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Very impressed with this photo shoot. Everyone looks really good/sexy and I like how most of the girls stayed in character. Some of the photos kind of reminded me of a anime poster, where you have different characters posing together and each one has a defined trait(Bad ass, funny,crazy,etc).


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Very good looking girls, all of them, even Charlotte is looking great. Too much fabric in those bikinis though.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DAT Paige & Lana combo :banderas

Never seen that Veronica chick before but she hot.:wall


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Emma and Lana take this photoshoot.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd take em all.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

They all look great but I need to say that Emma totally stole the show, and I'm not usually big on her.

Very nice photoshoot, kudos to WWE for bringing us the total package of girls that are both good in the ring and in front of a camera.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

I just exploded. And I am sure rest of you did too.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana looks pissed.

She's probably mad at WWE for making her look dumb wearing shoes to a pool party. :lmao


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

How risque is this compared to WWE's past Divas summertime photo shoots?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

well i enjoyed this a lot more than i expected


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Emma and Alexa :mark:

The NXT divas (including Paige and Emma) blow the current roster away so bad, it's not even funny.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Eden :banderas

Cody is one lucky dude.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

wAnxTa said:


> I just exploded. And I am sure rest of you did too.


I thought it was illegal to explode in Pakistan.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish i was at this party!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Alexa, Emma and Sasha.:banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao Her face.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Lana looks pissed.
> 
> She's probably mad at WWE for making her look dumb wearing shoes to a pool party. :lmao


Her comments on Twitter are the best .


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Lana 10/10
Emma anf Paige 9/10


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

Paige and Lana

:homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lana, V Lane, and Alexa making it work. Awesome shoot. WWE trying to contain Lana's sexiness with that one piece :ti stop it.

Also, this thread has one star, but Angelina love is 5? :rudy:floyd1:westbrook3:allen1:deandre


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

paige is trying way to hard.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> paige is trying way to hard.


She's not "trying" anything. She does what the director of the photoshoot tells her to do.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Paige & Lana :banderas


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

The future GOATs strike again :banderas :clap


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Alexa/Veronica/Lana/Eden :banderas

Lana in a one piece and no shots of Bayley's best asset was disappointing, still a great shoot.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Alexa & Veronica. WHO ARE THEY?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige(Y) I am new to this site so hello everybody!


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

My god, Emma.. bama4
She always looks great, but in this shoot.. perfection.


----------



## Blood Money (Aug 27, 2007)

Whats with the sexual tension between paige and lana?? :jpl

Devin and Veronica FTW!! rton2

Gotta say the pics do no favours for Bayley, she looks old in the face :batista3


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Alexa, Paige, Emma, Sasha and Lana. :wall


----------



## littero (Sep 4, 2013)

Very n. NXT rules.


----------



## TheGreatD (May 31, 2005)

Good lord the future of divas is very nice.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Emma has nice tits.

Paige and Lana are too covered.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

:nice


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

That was tastefully nice.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Lane tho


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Diggin' that Veronica chick. More of her plz.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

emma looking amazing :mark:


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Very good looking girls, all of them, *even Charlotte is looking great.* Too much fabric in those bikinis though.


Charlotte has never been ugly. Her non WWE pictures are all great. That misconception started after her first picture was photoshopped/over makeuped to hell like a clown. She's not hot either, just average attractive blonde.


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

I like the Charlotte and Sasha pics. Charlotte has nice abs.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Paige from the waist down in this shoot is the greatest thing ever photographed by WWE.


----------



## Zaddiel (May 14, 2008)

uggly feets everywhere


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

I have to wait two weeks for the house party?

fuck


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

Lana pleases my watch fetish


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Love how paige kinda, did her own thing in the background, it followed her character real well,


----------



## FlynnerMcGee (Mar 31, 2014)

I love this one.

Lana - Must look sexy. Serious as crap
Emma - Bubbles! Dancing! Doesn't give a crap
Paige - Just chilling. What is all this crap?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Wayyy too much of Flair's daughter in this shoot.

But Paige, Devin, Alexa and Emma :lenny


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Paige and Lana, just make out already and get it over with. Dat tension!


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I prefer these themed shoots over the "white or black background +prop" ones


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Emma's got a bod on her. I see the are keeping Paige in darker attire now, guess somebody else noticed that toe in those other outfits. Flair's daughter looks too much like him with those dark eyebrows and bleached hair, can't get past that.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Truly lovely girls for the most part, but Kendall Skye is a butterface.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Bayley is so strange looking...


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Veronica Lane looks like she should be married to one of the San Diego Padres.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

DAT PAIGE! :mark: :yum: :yum:


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

The only thing I hate about this shoot is what Bayley is wearing. Wish she was wearing something like Charlotte or Sasha was wearing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny 

But why they have to put her in a one piece? :westbrook3


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

All are ugly except Lana.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Where's Tyson Kidd? He's an NXT diva too.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

fpalmWOW WWE dropped the ball big time with Bayley in this shoot Bayley has probably one of the best bodies in NXT and they put her in shorts and a tank top


Bayley has big boobs

















and a big booty

















yet they didn't put her in a skimpy bikini:westbrook3


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I imagine that was her choice.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Completely agree about Bayley, she still stole the show for me <3 her.

Paige, Emma, Sasha & Alexa all look amazing as well.

And why does Lana look like she wants to fu** Paige in nearly every photo, HLA?


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Decency (Sep 20, 2012)

More Lana and Charlotte please! :mark:


----------

